# How to bypass Phone activation of Thunderbolt?



## rockeryang (Jun 26, 2011)

There are ways to bypass the phone activation? Please help me! Thank you
Phone activation for a long time did not respond, because I use China Telecom SIM.
I found HTCSetupWizard.apk contains the phone activated. The original old version of this phone is not activated. HTCSetupWizard.apk there are ways to modify it?
View attachment 182


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it can only use Verizon's LTE SIM card. I'm not sure it will run on that network sorry







.


----------



## hunterxkovach (Jun 9, 2011)

If your just looking to use the phone on WiFi touch the four corners of the activation screen starting in the upper left and go clockwise. As the guy above stated the phone will only run with the Verizon LTE card/network

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

hunterxkovach said:


> If your just looking to use the phone on WiFi touch the four corners of the activation screen starting in the upper left and go clockwise. As the guy above stated the phone will only run with the Verizon LTE card/network
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Will that work on Sense?

If not, I think you have to let Sense try to activate the phone and fail a few times before it lets you through to use wifi only.


----------



## hunterxkovach (Jun 9, 2011)

avlfive said:


> Will that work on Sense?
> 
> If not, I think you have to let Sense try to activate the phone and fail a few times before it lets you through to use wifi only.


 Im not to sure if it works on this phone or not, last one i did this on was my droid x. Like you said trying to let sense activate it a few times in a row and then getting the activation to crash may be the only way.


----------



## rockeryang (Jun 26, 2011)

First, thank you! Modified radio ThunderBolt is already available in China SIM. But the new leak RUU, the includes the Phone activation. The only way is to remove HTCSetupWizard.apk. But the manual setting is not so perfect! 
Droid can bypass! Thunderbolt is no way?


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

rockeryang said:


> First, thank you! Modified radio ThunderBolt is already available in China SIM. But the new leak RUU, the includes the Phone activation. The only way is to remove HTCSetupWizard.apk. But the manual setting is not so perfect!
> Droid can bypass! Thunderbolt is no way?


I accidentally loaded a stock froyo ROM over a GB radio and I had no connection and it was trying to activate. After like 5 tries it finally skipped activation and loaded sense.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Give touching the top left corner then top right then bottom right then bottom left and see if that will bypass it.


----------

